# my new car bayside blue r34 gtr v spec



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

posted this on skyline owners, thought i might post here too.
picked it up last week, hope everyone likes it!
































































ENGINE- 
Hks - Turbo kit GT2530s 
Hks - Heavy duty actuators 
Hks - Fine tune timing belt 
Hks - Adjustable cam pullys 
Hks - Hard pipe intake kit 
Hks - Hard pipe boost kit 
Hks - Superflow filters 
Hks - Oil cooler 
Hks - Turbo elbow extension kit 
Hks - Oil cap 
Hks - Metal turbo gasket kit 
Nismo - Engine mounts 
Nismo - Gearbox mount 
Nismo - Fuel pump 
Nismo - Water pump 
Nismo - Oil pump 
Nismo - Fuel regulator 
Nismo - Main bearings 
Nismo - Conrod bearings 
Nismo - low temp thermostat 
Nismo - radiator cap 
Tomei - Camshafts in/ex 260/260. 9.15/9.15 lift 
Tomei - Sump baffle 
Tomei - 1.2mm metal head gasket 
Tomei - Metal intake gasket set 
Tomei - phosphor bronze valve guides 
JE - Forged pistons oversized 87mm 
JE - Reinforced piston ring set 
Ferrea - In/ex valves 1mm oversized 
Trust/Greddy - Clear cam cover 
Trust/Greddy - Intercooler 
Trust/Greddy - Aluminium radiator pipe 
Apexi - Power fc D-jetro 
Apexi - Map Sensors 
Apexi - Hand commander 
Apexi - Power fc boost conroller kit 
Denso - 720cc injectors 
Spitfire - Super direct Di ignition system 
ARC - Oil catch can/ washer jet can 
ARC - Titanium Radiator plate 
Ported and polished cylinder head 
Polished intake manifold 

Hosaka Tuning factory - Exhaust down pipes, Decat, Demiddle box and back box 

Hosaka Tuning Factory - Aluminium De-Airflow meter piping 

Kenlow 16'' electric rad fan 

TRANSMISSION- 
Getrag 6 speed manual 
Exedy - Hyper Triple plate clutch 
Exedy - Lightened and balaced flywheel 
4-wheel drive ATTESA E-TS Pro controlled 

SUSPENSION- 
Tein - HA Ride height adjustable coilovers 

BRAKES- 
KAD - front 6 pot calipers 
KAD - front groove disk 
Brembo rear 2 piston calipers 
Brembo rears vented/drilled 

WHEELS AND TYRES- 
Rotor GTR alloys 
New Goodyear F1 tyres 

BODYWORK- 
Full nismo body kit 
Nismo carbon fibre bonnet 

INTERIOR- 
Full Black leather interior 
Nismo titanium gear knob 
Kenwood - DDX7025 dvd/cd/mp3/windows media player/touch screen TV 
Alpine - SPS-170A 200w speaker x6 
Nissan GTR floormats F and R 

PS. Thanks Julian for going over the car for me


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

That a sweet 34 you got there mate, very nice indeed. Bet your delighted with your new purchase


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks man, i love it to bits, just keeps raining though


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Dont talk to me about rain man, i have a private lock up sourced for mine for when i do bring it on the road and i think it will spend more time in there than on the road with the utter crap weather we have been having over here as of late


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice car you have looks very clean:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice 34 like the rims!!!!


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

Sweet as a nut. (Sorry just got back in from watching dead man running and got my dodgy London Ganster tongue on).


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

nice looking car mate. i like it


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful R-34Gtr:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Are those wheels ROTA? Great car mate i was watching this on pistonheads and kept asking my self why nobody was interested in it! It's fantastic love it.Take good care of it.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

nice car range, that's exactly what i want next one i've gone as far as i can with my r33 gtr.

looking at your avatar pic, looks like you had a r33 previously? how on earth did you sell and afford a r34?....that's my only issue! the difference in money is x2 r33's!


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

clarky_gtt said:


> nice car range, that's exactly what i want next one i've gone as far as i can with my r33 gtr.
> 
> looking at your avatar pic, looks like you had a r33 previously? how on earth did you sell and afford a r34?....that's my only issue! the difference in money is x2 r33's!


the car in the avatar was my first skyline which was a gtr non vspec a year back, then i upgraded to the midnight purple in this pic









i could have bought the r34 in the first place but as you say so much money!! thing is though they do sell at the money because they are sort after cars and people like us buy them keeping the prices up there, these car will not drop past the 20 marker. 

iv had lots of m3's evos subarus u name it iv had it but something keeps making me come back to the gtr :thumbsup:


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

nice car best of luck with it, the 33 looks good too


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Beautiful car, nice buy! The closeness of it to the pole make me wince though


----------



## the_TRUST (Oct 25, 2003)

:flame::flame: very hot ride makes me keep standin' up from my seat.. keep it up:thumbsup:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

very nice car mate


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Here you go mate. Another pic of your car












Hope you like it


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

nice, so weird seeing your own car in the past like this lol but cool:thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Weird yes, yet when a car is stunning it's stunning mate


----------



## giowilliams (Aug 18, 2009)

fantastic!!!! i love it


----------



## Jasoncmor (Feb 16, 2008)

I think car is for sale now isn't it?


----------



## giowilliams (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah...after few months...i don't know why.....

i tried to contact him...but no answer....


----------

